# The first RACh has finally been awarded...



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

and it went to someone I know. His dog is a lab, not a poodle, but Bob Fullum from Staten Island is someone who I see often at trails. He and his dog Zorro got the last points they needed for the RACh (under to old point schedule) at Port Chester Obedience's November 3rd trial. This honor could not have gone to a better team than Bob and Zorro. 

There will be a flood of new RACh titles early in 2019 when the new rules and the retroactive point assignments are made, but I am so impressed that somebody (and somebody I know and really respect as a trainer) made it happen under the old point schedule just about a year after this new title first became available.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, that is amazing!! :adore: I was thinking you were going to say Geri Lopez from CA who must be very close to it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, that's really impressive. That old point schedule was tough, too. I'm so excited to hear that. Wow!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations to them! There is a poodle near it (Haddonfield groomer is all I know her by,but poodle Deja is somewhat related to Otter Wildman,so we have hope !)

Martha et al


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very impressed by anyone who did that title or is very close under the old points schedule. I think there will be a number of RACh's awarded as soon as they recalculate the points.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey, Catherine,

One of our obedience club members got the Rally Masters title on November 4th. It was a Toller. He had 10/10 qualifying scores and finished with a first place. I was impressed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is wonderful. I hope they will go on since it sounds like they are getting nice scores to collect points with from the Master class. I have had a couple of NQs in Master with Lily but I think we have left that behind us and that she will raise her batting average to that of her RAE experience where it only took us about 96 trials to get her 90 double Qs (keeping in mind that there were two times judges messed things up for us, that isn't a bad rate of double Qs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw a link to this in my FB today. It is a very nice story about Bob Fullum and Zorro and their road to the first RACh. https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/s...EVTT8O8tz2eG_RIlfNzT4S_R_DNYdbrrCX-K3VgmhkhF8


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Loved that article, Catherine. Thank you for sharing. Really beautiful!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Loved that article, Catherine. Thank you for sharing. Really beautiful!



Bob really is just the nicest person and his friendship with Oliver and his adoption of Carly after his passing really says it all!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You for sharing that article. So beautifully written it made me cry!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

I was already in tears at the lead picture's caption,and it blossomed from there! What a wonderful story,what an inspirational team. Anyone who trains with Bob is lucky.

Martha et al


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Martha, Bob sometimes works as a match judge at Top Dog. It is nice to get in his ring since at most of the places we match most of the judges are women. He also has a nice way of telling you what he sees and also will do whatever oddball thing you ask him to do like strange heeling patterns and repeating things several times, etc.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Today I watched a dog earn RaCh at our trial today. Couldn't tell the breed, but it was exciting. Cross your fingers, next weekend my friend Carol and her Rottweiler are two triple q's away from RaCh!


----------

